# How much do you pay for turkey necks?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I found this local seller thats delivers for free (or pick up with 5-10% discount depending on order), she has a case of turkey necks 30 lbs for $55. I cant remember how much I pay at the grocery store (like $3 for a pack of 5-6 necks). 

Do you think its a good deal?


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

That's a little over $1.80/lb. Too high for me since I can get them much cheaper at the grocery store ($0.99/lb at one store, $1.19/lb at another).


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

NO WAY...

I pay 67 cents per pound for a 30lb case.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thanks, thats what I thought, I'm pretty sure its cheaper at wal-mart but I cant recall the weight of those packs. As much as I'd like to support local business, I'm trying to keep raw as affordable as possible at the moment, money doesent exactly grow on trees.


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

I get them from the grocery store for .69-.79 per lb, so that seems a little expensive to me?


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

I get a 30lb. case for $29, so yeah, that's way pricey!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

where do you guys by it by case?


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

I get mine at one of my local butchers.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Haven't purchases in bulk yet but the turkey necks here range from 1.49$ - 1.79$ a lb.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I pay $35 for a 30lb case. I order it from a local grocery store.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I guess I'll ask around and see if there are any butchers in the area. Thanks


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I just ordered 30 lbs I think at $0.79/lb, I get it from one of the meat wholesalers in my area.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

I pay $30 for a 30 lb case...way too much!


----------



## doxieluv (Aug 8, 2011)

ouch. i get a case of 30lbs either for $26.50 or $28 from either one of my suppliers. the highest i've seen from a supplier was $33


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I have never bought turkey necks, I need to find a supplier but we get chicken necks for .50 lb


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

I pay about 69 cents a pound for necks, sometimes less


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

From our local butcher, we get a 30 lb case for $22.55


----------



## Aerodogs (Jan 14, 2012)

I pay $28 for a 30lb case. You should talk to your local butcher and see if they can give you a better deal.


----------

